# "Wings" Bay 16.2hh Belgian Warmblood



## vikkiandmonica (5 May 2014)

I'm trying to track down Wings (registered name Wings Van Sint Maarten) who I sold through a dealer in Yorkshire. He was bought by a family in 2012, who then part exchanged him to a dealer called Jerry Beaman who is based in Beeston (Nottinghamshire). This is where I lost contact with him, and I am desperate to hear how he's doing as I really miss him. 

He is 16.2hh and bright bay, with the Belgian Warmblood brand on his left flank, although it is hard to see other than when his coat is going from winter to summer or when clipped. He has a scar on his head, although it isn't very obvious. He is a cribber but has no other vices. He has two white socks and a white stripe with a small snip on his upper lip. He has a very scopey jump and nice paces. 

Here are some pictures of him:













(his colour when clipped)






(his summer coat)












Apologies for the size of the photos! Thank you so so much if anyone can give me any information about him.


----------



## horseydebbie (12 May 2014)

Jerry Beaman is not  based at Beeston. He lives in Stourbridge West Midlands. He is connected to Beamans Saddlery. He does however sell horses at Beeston Sales. But more often he will buy nice horses which do not go through the sales. Beeston Sale is in Cheshire not Nottingham Hope this helps


----------



## vikkiandmonica (24 January 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has seen him around and maybe knows who has him now?


----------

